# Rabbits running at large, Middle TN



## HopsandLops (Sep 15, 2009)

Just talked to a lady that is in need of help. It seems she has been helping a lady buy pet food for a while and the lady had 5 rabbits. Well about a week ago the lady turned them out into the yard/wild. There are only 4 rabbits (one has already been killed by her dog), but only 3 have been seen. One may be pregnant (Large White Rabbit),there is one baby and it seems another med. sized rabbit. That is honestly all I know. I have offered to call animal control but the lady is afraid the lady (the one that turned the rabbits loss) will get mad and not let her help with the other animal problems (10 small dogs {2 Chis and 8 Yorkies} living in 6x6 outside kennel in mud with no houseing, several large dogs that are underweight, and about 20 some odd cats!). If anyone knows of any other rescue that can help or just a private person that could possiblely take one or two of the rabbits that would be great! Hops and Lops can provide transportion and pay/help for medical treatment, if there is any, as well as spay/neuter! Please Post or PM me, or just email me, if you can help!

[email protected]


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Sep 15, 2009)

Dear Hops and Lops, I hope you can find some homes and persons to help out with this matter.

We get emails about the very same thing; person doesn't care and abandons the rabbits. Walks away, or dumps them. I know the feeling of desperation. I haven't posted too much here because the emails to SRR are mounting.

By posting on RO, I hope you find persons willing to lend a helping hand.

Always such a sad situation when people treat the rabbits like throwaways,


----------



## HopsandLops (Sep 15, 2009)

Well I thought I would post here, at least this way I don't feel as bad about telling the lady we are full, not to mention not really rescuing anymore. This way if someone or some org. can help I can make sure I tried to find them! But I just got an email about a ladyy wanting to foster, so hopefully we can at least get one bunny into a safe home!!

I normally wouldn't post here if I felt I could point her in another direction, but she has tried all of the people I would of told her to go to.


----------



## MagnoliaDee (Sep 15, 2009)

Wow... I would be calling animal control anyways... sounds like there are many animals involved that need rescuing. She sounds like a hoarder to me.

I hope all the animals will be o'kay.


----------



## HopsandLops (Sep 15, 2009)

I am going to get as much info as I can, and see what I can do on my own, but the Animal Control is going with us to get the rabbits this weekend if we have to go. The lady that org. emailed me as caught 2 of the rabbits thus far and hopefully the other two will show up soon! 

The "Hoarder's" excuse is that her son (who is special needs) is the one bringing all the animals in, "he gets them at the flea markets and I just can't tell him no..."


----------



## mardigraskisses (Sep 15, 2009)

Have you talked to the Nashville Bunny Rescue people? I know they've had experience with hoarders in the past...


----------



## HopsandLops (Sep 15, 2009)

I was told she did, but I am mass emailing just in case someone was forgotten. I am also emailing a few dog rescues as well.


----------



## MagnoliaDee (Sep 16, 2009)

My Jacub came from a hoarder and he was found as skin and bones... it's just not at all fair. I hope all these animals are taken to a safe place, where they will find loving homes to care for them, as everyone has the right to be loved.

Bless you for helping!!!


----------



## hln917 (Sep 16, 2009)

I hate hearing stories like this. I would definitely call Animal Control on her. Here in NJ, someone was just fined a couple thousand recently for letting their pet rabbit lose in the wild because they didn't want to take care of it anymore. 

Thanks HopsandLops for stepping up!


----------



## HopsandLops (Sep 19, 2009)

Any help, even just transport here would be great, this lady is getting even more pushy and refuses to let the Humane Society get involved! For somereason she has said if Animal Control shows up she will kill all the animals...


----------



## MagnoliaDee (Sep 20, 2009)

Sure it's just her son who has a problem... she sounds totally messed up. I'd get animal control involved and let them know she said that. If they knew she made that threat I'd find it hard to believe that if they show up on her door step they wouldn't take all the animals right then.

The heartbreaking thing is that there is nothing stopping her from loading up on the next bunch of animals... :tears2:


----------



## fuzz16 (Sep 20, 2009)

animal control should have enough evidence and right to take all the animals. the dogs probably have no shot records and they prob have worms. releasing the rabbits is enough to be prosectured (in some states) for animal abandonment and endagerment and abuse on her dog killing one. 

Hope you get them all. Glad a couple are out of that situation already


----------



## HopsandLops (Sep 20, 2009)

Well, I haven't had any luck getting anyone there, the Humane Soc. is no help and the lady that contacted me is basicly telling me I have killed the rabbits since I haven't jumped up and drove right down there.


----------



## fuzz16 (Sep 20, 2009)

your only one person...you cant do everything. its a sad reality but a truthful one...we cant save every animal out there  we could do as much as we can though.

might be dangerous to to just show up there...what if the ladys crazy and shoots you? another thought. ive heard of it before out in the country


----------



## HopsandLops (Sep 20, 2009)

Yeah, that is what I keep telling the lady that wants me to go there, I said "I have no power just to show up on the lady's land, if she is as crazy as I have been told, it is dangerous for me..."

But she just keeps pushing... I am no longer answering her emails.


----------



## fuzz16 (Sep 20, 2009)

Ya...If she is so concerned about it then she can go herself and do it. I understand someone doing thier best to save the bunnies, and that's what your doing. But you have to step back and take some safety precautions to. Plus, wouldn't do anyone any good if you ended up arrested for trespassing.


----------



## HopsandLops (Sep 20, 2009)

haha no jail for me! I am still emailing and leaving messages for the humane society hoping someone will step up...


----------



## HopsandLops (Sep 22, 2009)

They found a home!


----------

